# insurance



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

i had to claim on my insurance recently with a-plan .no problems at all .shortly afterwards i sold my r33 gtr .they offered me a renewal but because i sold the car i didnt renew .when i bought another car and asked for a quote they wouldnt touch me .when i asked why they said as i hadnt renewed i was effectively starting a new deal and as i had claimed recently i was high risk .but yet a month earlier i was offered a quote the same price as last year . bizzarre or what ?


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

golden rule never let it run out if youve made a claim  insurance companies are just a scam have you tried keith michaels insurance they are very cheap ask for gary moulson  good luck


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

n600hks said:


> golden rule never let it run out if youve made a claim  insurance companies are just a scam have you tried keith michaels insurance they are very cheap ask for gary moulson  good luck


thanks for the insurance brokers name .i will try them tomorrow .i wish i had known about keeping the policy going earlier or i wouldnt have let it elapse .i dont understand how they work at all .


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

not a problem mate thats what this forums really about helping skyline owners 
legally they have to renew your policy for a reasonable amount if you do have a claim but soon as you let it elaps they look at making the most out of the consumer and making a claim makes it easier for companies to get as much as possible out of the insured 
let me know how it goes with this company


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

n600hks said:


> not a problem mate thats what this forums really about helping skyline owners
> legally they have to renew your policy for a reasonable amount if you do have a claim but soon as you let it elaps they look at making the most out of the consumer and making a claim makes it easier for companies to get as much as possible out of the insured
> let me know how it goes with this company


thanks for the interest mate .this is the situation -my policy cost me 800 quid fully comp for an r33 gtr v=spec with uprated mods .my claim involved no other vehicle and cost the company just over 2k .i had 8 years ncd with a-plan .they now want 2.2k to insure me even though my bonus was protected .apparently it is groupama who insure me with a-plan being the broker .they initially offered me the same deal at 800 quid but once the policy elapsed and i sold my car when i came to buy another they quoted me 2.2k for the same type of car with the same mods .i just dont get it .


----------

